# Biggest Pike Through the Ice?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

So, what's your biggest slimer through the ice?

Mine was 28" caught last year on a tip-up and herring at Eckelson Lake.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I haven't caught a big one through the ice. My biggest is around 12 or 13lbs. out of a small lake by Lidgerwood.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

About 10 lbs on a perch pole rigged with a plain hook and minnow about 10 yrs ago in a small lake in Southeast Nodak.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

34" out of the Gull Lake Chain near Brainerd on a sucker minnow and a quick strike rig.

Nothing better than when they yank your arm into the hole.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Couple of 20's at Dry/Goose Lake about 5 years ago. That was as good a pike lake as you could find for a few years.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

43", 19 lbs even on the Peck a couple of years ago.

[siteimg]3048[/siteimg]


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

[siteimg]420[/siteimg]


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

22lbs last spring....sorry i cant post a picture.....its on my phone and i dont know how to send it....


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

36" on smelt. But have landed many 32"-35" anytime as long as the ice was safe.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

5LBS. NICE PICTURES!


----------



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

18 lbs caught on devils lake 2 years ago


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

40" on red lake with my crappie rig and 4lb line. that was fun!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

23 lbs. Lake Oahe 1995


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

37 inches on sakawea


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

46 1/2" About ten years ago in late Feb. on Sak.


----------

